# Express Entry



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I am planning to apply through express entry process for Canada.Need some support in selection of JOB CODE.
My current job roles and responsibilities matches with NOC 0013
However, after going through the job titles in NOC 0013 it says CEO's,Vice president, GM's etc. 
I am currently having 6Yrs of total experience in India. I would like to know if i am eligible
to apply under NOC 0013 considering my total number of experience, since NOC 0013 is for senior management but i fall under middle management.
Is there any criteria for number of years of experience to apply under NOC 0013. 

Regards.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are a middle manager then you are not a senior manager are you?


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

As per my designation, I am senior manager in my current organization. Hence the query here is about any criteria (restriction in number of years of experience) to apply in NOC 0013.

Thanks.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

It does not sound like you would qualify as a 'senior' manager. Do you have 'middle' managers who report directly to you? What is your position title? Who do you report to? How large is the company you work for? 

If you were the 5th from the top in a company of 5000 people, you might qualify as 'senior' management. If you are 50th, you will not.


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

